# Nightmare - Horror presets for Zebra



## Pier (Jul 4, 2022)

Hi everyone!

My new library for Zebra is here:






*89 presets* of pure darkness.

Use at your own risk! You might become unable to sleep after using this library, or invoke an ancient demon by accident.

*Demo tracks*



*Preset demos*



More details on my website:









Mercury - Nightmare - Cinematic horror presets for U-He Zebra 2







www.mercurysounddesign.com





You will find demo tracks by our beloved Beeyonce (@Bee_Abney ) and yours truly.

Intro price of *$15* until the end of July with the discount code *ICANTSLEEP* on Gumroad.

Price is *$20*.

Thank you @Bee_Abney and @José Herring for your invaluable wisdom and feedback!


----------



## sostenuto (Jul 4, 2022)

ZEBRA x ? ICANTSLEEP ........... is Z3 finally here ??  😃


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 4, 2022)

Love the sounds. Love the demo makers!


----------



## method1 (Jul 4, 2022)

Very nice! Just picked this up, will come in handy!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jul 4, 2022)

I don’t think I’ve ever had more fun playing with a collection of presets! Congratulations to Pier, and it was a real honour that he was kind enough to include my demo on his page.

There are just so many things I want to do with these sounds!


----------



## tmhuud (Jul 4, 2022)

Nice selection. Will get used immediately on present picture. I like the nod to "Annihilation".

Cheers,


----------



## Pier (Jul 4, 2022)

tmhuud said:


> Nice selection. Will get used immediately on present picture. I like the nod to "Annihilation".
> 
> Cheers,


I was wondering if anyone would catch that!


----------



## R. Naroth (Jul 4, 2022)

Congrats Pier. Will get it tomorrow.


----------



## Pier (Jul 5, 2022)

R. Naroth said:


> Congrats Pier. Will get it tomorrow.


Thanks @R. Naroth 🙏

In fact you were an inspiration for this library. Like 70-80% of the presets are based on the comb filter which I only started exploring in depth thanks to your stuff and comments.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jul 5, 2022)

Huh! So you're to blame for @Pier's comb filter obsession @R. Naroth!

Well done!


----------



## veranad (Jul 5, 2022)

Sounds great! Keep it up!


----------



## Pier (Jul 5, 2022)

I just added a new demo track by @Bee_Abney called *Night Drive*









Mercury - Nightmare - Cinematic horror presets for U-He Zebra 2







www.mercurysounddesign.com





Ironically, there is a preset called Night Drive in the library but Bee didn't use it 

It's a dressed demo, but all the sounds except the background sound effects come from Nightmare.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jul 5, 2022)

Pier said:


> I just added a new demo track by @Bee_Abney called *Night Drive*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know! I'm continuing the rich tradition I began with 'Cows', which used zero cowbells.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 5, 2022)

I love that you’ve found my mate Bee as the prime demo maker! It worked…


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jul 5, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> I love that you’ve found my mate Bee as the prime demo maker! It worked…
> 
> View attachment 80020


I did _very_ well out of it! I got a free soundset and a lot of advice on the evils of overcompression - none of which wickedness was allowed to make it into the final demos!


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 5, 2022)

I had already spotted and liked that first demo on your Soundcloud. <3 

Orchestral Tools level teaser antics!


----------



## lucky909091 (Jul 5, 2022)

I bought this soundset today and I am very happy with all these very cool sounds!
And the best is: They are suitable for everyday use!

I also bought the "Urban Warfare" soundset for Zebra today, and now please let me do some promotion for Pier's company because I am really convinced of these products:
The sounds are so good that you also can make use of them in your daily workflow (if you are writing for Action, Horror, Tension).

Well done, Pier!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jul 5, 2022)

lucky909091 said:


> I bought this soundset today and I am very happy with all these very cool sounds!
> And the best is: They are suitable for everyday use!
> 
> I also bought the "Urban Warfare" soundset for Zebra today, and now please let me do some promotion for Pier's company because I am really convinced of these products:
> ...


They are very good, aren't they? I keep telling him; but hopefully we can add more voices (and purchases) to the choir!


----------



## lucky909091 (Jul 5, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> They are very good, aren't they? I keep telling him; but hopefully we can add more voices (and purchases) to the choir!



Just do it! A very good sound developer for the daily workflow.


----------



## shadowsoflight (Jul 5, 2022)

Very cool demo tracks @Pier and @Bee_Abney. This sounds like a fun and unique soundset, can't wait to give it a try.

Edit: I also want to give a big thank-you for including single-preset audio demos. Super helpful 👍


----------



## kgdrum (Jul 5, 2022)

@Pier 

This really sounds really nice,my only qualm is marketing this soundset as “horror” might potentially limit the sales reach a soundset like this might have potentially. Labeling this as a horror soundset could possibly limit its exposure to customers who are looking in the horror realm and cause this lovely dark library to be overlooked by other people who aren’t looking for sweet candy coated presets but also aren’t specifically looking towards the horror realm.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jul 5, 2022)

kgdrum said:


> @Pier
> 
> This really sounds really nice,my only gripe is marketing this soundset as “horror” might potentially limit the sales reach a soundslike this might have potentially and limit its exposure to customers who are looking towards the horror realm and this lovely dark library might unfortunately be overlooked by other people who aren’t looking for sweet candy coated presets but also aren’t specifically looking towards the horror realm.


He's definitely triple-billed it as horror, thriller, true-crime; so hopefully that will go someway towards indicating the flexibility. It's dark and tense rather than filled with big shocks and spooky sounds. So you definitely have a point.


----------



## kgdrum (Jul 5, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> He's definitely triple-billed it as horror, thriller, true-crime; so hopefully that will go someway towards indicating the flexibility. It's dark and tense rather than filled with big shocks and spooky sounds. So you definitely have a point.




Oh Oh I better take a 🚿


----------



## Pier (Jul 5, 2022)

kgdrum said:


> @Pier
> 
> This really sounds really nice,my only gripe is marketing this soundset as “horror” might potentially limit the sales reach a soundslike this might have potentially and limit its exposure to customers who are looking towards the horror realm and this lovely dark library might unfortunately be overlooked by other people who aren’t looking for sweet candy coated presets but also aren’t specifically looking towards the horror realm.


Thanks for your feedback.

It's true there are plenty of sounds that would fit pretty much any genre. But I guess you will agree that "generic dark library" is not a very appealing concept 

To be 100% honest, I struggled a lot on how to market it. @Bee_Abney can attest to this as she saw too many iterations for the name, cover design, and even the concept.

I ended up going with the obvious route in terms of marketing, and hoping the audio demos would make it clear the content is more nuanced than what the name/cover implies.

Another point is that horror is quite an extensive concept if you think about it. It includes anything from atmospheric eerie gothic horror, to more industrial slasher movies type of sound.

Anyway, for my next library I will contact you to get marketing feedback if you're ok with that!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jul 5, 2022)

kgdrum said:


> Oh Oh I better take a 🚿


It's all in the scrubbing.


----------



## kgdrum (Jul 5, 2022)

Instead of generic dark how about:

Dark menacing presets that are all about edge and attitude?

“Nightmare not what sweet dreams are made of”


----------



## Pier (Jul 5, 2022)

kgdrum said:


> Instead of generic dark how about:
> 
> Dark menacing presets that are all about edge and attitude?
> 
> “Nightmare not what sweet dreams are made of”


You're hired as marketing advisor!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jul 5, 2022)

Pier said:


> You're hired as marketing advisor!


I think he already works for Spitfire...


----------



## kgdrum (Jul 5, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> I think he already works for Spitfire...




sadly Beetrice I’m not on the Spitfire gravy train,and you know if I was I would have bought you one of those PowerMaster Hydraulic 🚿 nozzles you desperately want by now……….
btw I heard they are releasing an optional streaming Voice of God attachment!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jul 5, 2022)

kgdrum said:


> sadly Beetrice I’m not on the Spitfire gravy train,and you know if I was I would have bought you one of those PowerMaster Hydraulic 🚿 nozzles you desperately want by now……….
> btw I heard they are releasing an optional streaming Voice of God attachment!


Of course you don't work for them! They lack you deft touch: publicity on the edge of hyperbole!


----------



## Pier (Jul 5, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> publicity on the edge of hyperbole!


You and @kgdrum should open a marketing agency


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jul 5, 2022)

Pier said:


> You and @kgdrum should open a marketing agency


How dare you!


----------



## Roger Newton (Jul 5, 2022)

If I had Zebra I would buy instantly. Well done and good luck with it.


----------



## kgdrum (Jul 5, 2022)

Pier said:


> You and @kgdrum should open a marketing agency




Yeah we can call it WorldWide Inappropriate Marketing (tm)


----------



## tressie5 (Jul 5, 2022)

Very nice. Congratulations, man.


----------



## Alchemedia (Jul 5, 2022)

kgdrum said:


> @Pier
> 
> This really sounds really nice,my only qualm is marketing this soundset as “horror” might potentially limit the sales reach a soundslike this might have potentially and limit its exposure to customers who are looking towards the horror realm and this lovely dark library might unfortunately be overlooked by other people who aren’t looking for sweet candy coated presets but also aren’t specifically looking towards the horror realm.


What did you expect? Pier's a scary guy. 
Seriously though, fantastic soundset. Congrats P!


----------



## Pier (Jul 5, 2022)

Alchemedia said:


> What did you expect? Pier's a scary guy.








Edit:

If you met me in real life that notion would be dispelled pretty quickly.

People have described me as a cross between a viking and a teddy bear 😂


----------



## Alchemedia (Jul 5, 2022)

Pier said:


> Edit:
> 
> If you met me in real life that notion would be dispelled pretty quickly.
> 
> People have described me as a cross between a viking and a teddy bear 😂


Ragnar meets Care Bear, eh?


----------



## kgdrum (Jul 5, 2022)

Pier said:


> People have described me as a cross between a viking and a teddy bear 😂





I guess you mean Bee’s typical lunch ?


----------



## R. Naroth (Jul 5, 2022)

Pier said:


> Thanks @R. Naroth 🙏
> 
> In fact you were an inspiration for this library. Like 70-80% of the presets are based on the comb filter which I only started exploring in depth thanks to your stuff and comments.
> 
> ...


Haha.. yes, the mysterious Comb filter.. You never know what cranks out of a Comb until you try it. I hope Urs builds a bigger version in Zebra3.

I checked out all the patches from Nightmare just now and they are awesome. I especially loved the Drones, Pads and Leads. The Modwheel modulations really makes them very dynamic. Looking forward to the next pack, @Pier. 

@Bee_Abney I loved the demo track "Night Drive" you created-- it felt like I was experiencing a Stephen King film.


----------



## Pier (Jul 5, 2022)

You might say that my presets are bad.


You might even say that my marketing is bad.


But no one will ever say that my product launch threads are boring!


----------



## Pier (Jul 5, 2022)

R. Naroth said:


> I checked out all the patches from Nightmare just now and they are awesome. I especially loved the Drones, Pads and Leads. The Modwheel modulations really makes them very dynamic. Looking forward to the next pack, @Pier.


Thanks again for your kind comments 🙏


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jul 5, 2022)

R. Naroth said:


> Haha.. yes, the mysterious Comb filter.. You never know what cranks out of a Comb until you try it. I hope Urs builds a bigger version in Zebra3.
> 
> I checked out all the patches from Nightmare just now and they are awesome. I especially loved the Drones, Pads and Leads. The Modwheel modulations really makes them very dynamic. Looking forward to the next pack, @Pier.
> 
> @Bee_Abney I loved the demo track "Night Drive" you created-- it felt like I was experiencing a Stephen King film.


Thank you very much.

I just aim for a romantic comedy, and I always end up in Maine!


----------



## liquidlino (Jul 6, 2022)

Can really tell the amount of effort and love that's gone into these presets Pier. Thanks for sharing. And when I eventually buy Zebra, your sound sets will be bought!


----------



## Pier (Jul 6, 2022)

liquidlino said:


> Can really tell the amount of effort and love that's gone into these presets Pier. Thanks for sharing. And when I eventually buy Zebra, your sound sets will be bought!


Thanks 🙏

The bulk of the effort happened during the last couple of months but I've been working on it for much longer.

Zebra 2 will become Zebra Legacy later this year (bundled with ZebraHZ). When that happens I think there won't be an upgrade path from Legacy to Zebra 3 as it will be really a different product.

Edit:

Here's exactly what @u-he wrote at KVR:

"To ensure that Zebra2 and The Dark Zebra continue to be maintained and kept up-to-date, we will bundle the two in a new product called “Zebra Legacy”. Everyone who has a license for Zebra2 will automatically have their license crossgraded to Zebra Legacy. Zebra Legacy will contain all our existing soundsets (including The Dark Zebra) for a very attractive price. However, there’s a catch: There will not be an upgrade path from Zebra Legacy to Zebra3 for anyone who buys it after this cutoff date. The upgrade conditions will only be available to those who have bought Zebra2 (and/or TDZ) before these become “Zebra Legacy”."


----------



## TheKRock (Jul 6, 2022)

Pier picked Nightmare up yesterday...so good! Nice work I'm ready using them in a film!


----------



## wonshu (Jul 6, 2022)

Awesome sounds. Extremely inspiring.

I wish Gumroad would accept Paypal, or am I just blind not to find it?


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jul 6, 2022)

wonshu said:


> Awesome sounds. Extremely inspiring.
> 
> I wish Gumroad would accept Paypal, or am I just blind not to find it?


I know that it does accept PayPal normally; but I don't know what you might be seeing in this case.

It should be solvable, anyway.


----------



## Pier (Jul 6, 2022)

wonshu said:


> Awesome sounds. Extremely inspiring.
> 
> I wish Gumroad would accept Paypal, or am I just blind not to find it?


Thanks for letting me know. I wasn't aware it needed to be enabled explicitly.

You can now pay via PayPal:


----------



## Alchemedia (Jul 7, 2022)

Pier said:


> You might say that my presets are bad.
> 
> 
> You might even say that my marketing is bad.
> ...



What? Are you kidding me? No cryptic teasers? No hypothermia? No empty promises and over the top marketing tactics? Do you honestly expect us to purchase your presents based solely upon the fact that they sound fantastic and are reasonably priced? Where am I?


----------



## tressie5 (Jul 7, 2022)

Oh, man. When Z3 comes out, that'll be the PhasePlant killer right there, not to mention Serum and Dune.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jul 7, 2022)

tressie5 said:


> Oh, man. When Z3 comes out, that'll be the PhasePlant killer right there, not to mention Serum and Dune.


I doubt it! I expect/hope that Zebra3 will be brilliant at what it does, and realise it's own workflow approach to sound design and performance wonderfully. And it won't be able to do everything all other synths do, and it won't sound like anything else. And it probably won't be as popular in some circles as Phaseplant and Serum.

Also, @Pier will be one of the only Zebra fans who will have to pay for Zebra3; because the rest of us bought ZebraHZ!

My main worry now is that if Mercury's next soundset is for Phaseplant, am I going to have to buy that? Also, I'm confused as to why, when I basically want pretty much every soft synth I hear about, I've never wanted Phaseplant, which is clearly brilliant. That's utterly perplexing to me!


----------



## mgaewsj (Jul 7, 2022)

just bought it!
terrific 🙂


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 7, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> That's utterly perplexing to me!


Your PhasePlant is my Omnisphere


----------



## Pier (Jul 7, 2022)

Alchemedia said:


> What? Are you kidding me? No cryptic teasers? No hypothermia? No empty promises and over the top marketing tactics? Do you honestly expect us to purchase your presents based solely upon the fact that they sound fantastic and are reasonably priced? Where am I?


That honestly made me laugh out loud 😂

Even though it sounds like sarcasm I can see it's actually a compliment. So thank you 🙏



Bee_Abney said:


> Also, @Pier will be one of the only Zebra fans who will have to pay for Zebra3; because the rest of us bought ZebraHZ!


You wound me Bee. Of course I have ZebraHZ!

My libraries are for vanilla Zebra because a) not every Zebra user has ZebraHZ and b) all ZebraHZ users have regular Zebra. Flawless logic! 😂

I still haven't decided what to work on next.

I first want to record something for Kontakt (or maybe Soundpaint if Troels will have me).

After that... maybe PhasePlant. Or actually something for ZebraHZ since almost everyone will have it as part of Zebra Legacy.

I've also considered doing something for Hive. The Metaphorium soundset by @u-he _et al_ is killer and very inspiring.

We'll see!


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 7, 2022)

Being Dutch and of Frisian descent, I always think of Grutte Pier, whenever I read your name… so yes, a Viking is a fitting image…

“Pier was alleged to be so strong that he could bend coins using just his thumb, index and middle finger. Some sources put Pier Gerlofs' height at 213 cm (almost seven feet).[23] A huge helmet said to be Grutte Pier's is kept in the town hall of Sneek.”









Pier Gerlofs Donia - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org





Grutte Pier (the character) also featured heavily in one of the first Dutch TV shows, featuring a young Rutger Hauer. You know him, he makes a cameo in that little known Vangelis synth theme flick, that noone ever talks about.









Floris (TV series) - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Pier (Jul 7, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Being Dutch and of Frisian descent, I always think of Grutte Pier, whenever I read your name… so yes, a Viking is a fitting image…
> 
> “Pier was alleged to be so strong that he could bend coins using just his thumb, index and middle finger. Some sources put Pier Gerlofs' height at 213 cm (almost seven feet).[23] A huge helmet said to be Grutte Pier's is kept in the town hall of Sneek.”
> 
> ...


My mother is from Namur (somewhat close to your home town relatively speaking!). Who knows maybe this other Pier is a distant relative of mine 😂

I really don't know what Rutger Hauer movie you're talking about. It must have left my memory... lost in time, like tears in the rain.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jul 7, 2022)

Pier said:


> That honestly made me laugh out loud 😂
> 
> Even though it sounds like sarcasm I can see it's actually a compliment. So thank you 🙏
> 
> ...


Sorry! I do remember now hat you have it - we've talked about why you don't typically use it. I have no idea what your answer was; but I'm sure it was compelling!


----------



## R. Naroth (Jul 7, 2022)

ZebraHZ patches will load in regular Zebra just fine, albeit the missing modules.. I can live with Zebra if only it had the Resonator modules and of course the extra 2 comb units. 😊


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 7, 2022)

Look what I found! @Bee_Abney


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jul 7, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Look what I found! @Bee_Abney


Isn't the general rule that questions in titles will be answered in the negative? As in:

Is this the end of live music?
Is this new wavetable synth the Serum-killer?
Was eighties music really any good? (Sorry...)


----------



## Alchemedia (Jul 8, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Also, I'm confused as to why, when I basically want pretty much every soft synth I hear about, I've never wanted Phaseplant, which is clearly brilliant. That's utterly perplexing to me!


I totally agree about not wanting it. I love modulation unlike you and still don't want or need PP because Bitwig does it better. Unless perhaps your into Alkemy's neuro bass sound design.


----------



## Pier (Jul 8, 2022)

Alchemedia said:


> Unless perhaps your into Alkemy's neuro bass sound design.


Have you actually tried PhasePlant or do you say that from the demos you've seen?

Edit:

Re-reading this, it might have come a bit sarcastic... but I was honestly asking.

A lot of people seem to have that opinion of PhasePlant. Like it's the new Serum on steroids. Heck, I had that opinion too when it was launched.


----------



## ryst (Jul 8, 2022)

Nice presets, Pier! I was inspired so I wrote a little something. Not completely hashed out. But most of my stuff these days is influenced by Danny Bensi and Saunder Jurriaans so these presets were right up my alley.


----------



## Pier (Jul 8, 2022)

ryst said:


> Nice presets, Pier! I was inspired so I wrote a little something. Not completely hashed out. But most of my stuff these days is influenced by Danny Bensi and Saunder Jurriaans so these presets were right up my alley.



This is great Nathan! Thanks for sharing it!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jul 8, 2022)

ryst said:


> Nice presets, Pier! I was inspired so I wrote a little something. Not completely hashed out. But most of my stuff these days is influenced by Danny Bensi and Saunder Jurriaans so these presets were right up my alley.



I love it! Moody and foreboding.


----------



## jbuhler (Jul 9, 2022)

Picked these up last night. A very nice and varied set, and not at all restricted to horror even if they are generally dark in spirit.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jul 10, 2022)

I wanted to try out Nightmare in a context where the synthesiser was not the primary instrument. This, after all, is one of the things that Zebra2 is best at - blending in with acoustic instruments, especially strings (I think). And while the Nightmare soundset is great exposed and centre stage, it is truly excellent for using as part of the overall sound and orchestration.

So, here's this, Mourning Conjure.


----------



## Pier (Jul 10, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> I wanted to try out Nightmare in a context where the synthesiser was not the primary instrument. This, after all, is one of the things that Zebra2 is best at - blending in with acoustic instruments, especially strings (I think). And while the Nightmare soundset is great exposed and centre stage, it is truly excellent for using as part of the overall sound and orchestration.
> 
> So, here's this, Mourning Conjure.



This is fantastic Bee!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jul 10, 2022)

Pier said:


> This is fantastic Bee!


Thank you! I have actually used nineteen or twenty Nightmare presets.


----------



## Pier (Jul 10, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Thank you! I have actually used nineteen or twenty Nightmare presets.


You really did a fantastic job of mixing the sample-based stuff with the presets. I've recognized a couple of my presets but I would have never guess you used that many.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jul 10, 2022)

Pier said:


> You really did a fantastic job of mixing the sample-based stuff with the presets. I've recognized a couple of my presets but I would have never guess you used that many.


Well, I'll admit that there are several cases with two or three presets layered on top of each other, so they are well hidden!

Reso Growl ended up sounding like a trumpet in context, and a lot of others blended really well with the strings and voices, adding extra texture and harmonics.

You've done a really great job with these presets. You might even have inspired me to try to learn how to use Zebra. You know, at some point! I'm hoping it turns out for me a lot like it did with Falcon, that once I get over the first hurdle of how the modules are accessed and ordered and so on, that it be much easier to get going.


----------



## Pier (Jul 10, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> You might even have inspired me to try to learn how to use Zebra. You know, at some point! I'm hoping it turns out for me a lot like it did with Falcon, that once I get over the first hurdle of how the modules are accessed and ordered and so on, that it be much easier to get going.


I've honestly considered working on a Zebra course many times over the years. But the shadow of Zebra 3 has been here for almost a decade now which would have made the thing obsolete.

Maybe I will consider it again when Zebra 3 is released!


----------



## ryst (Jul 10, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Well, I'll admit that there are several cases with two or three presets layered on top of each other, so they are well hidden!
> 
> Reso Growl ended up sounding like a trumpet in context, and a lot of others blended really well with the strings and voices, adding extra texture and harmonics.
> 
> You've done a really great job with these presets. _*You might even have inspired me to try to learn how to use Zebra. You know, at some point!*_ I'm hoping it turns out for me a lot like it did with Falcon, that once I get over the first hurdle of how the modules are accessed and ordered and so on, that it be much easier to get going.


Nice work, Bee! The last 30 seconds had a nice Angelo Badalamenti/Lynch feel to it

Good luck learning Zebra. I gave up a long time ago on learning synths. I just don't understand synthesis at all. I'm much better at mangling stuff through audio effects.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jul 10, 2022)

ryst said:


> Nice work, Bee! The last 30 seconds had a nice Angelo Badalamenti/Lynch feel to it
> 
> Good luck learning Zebra. I gave up a long time ago on learning synths. I just don't understand synthesis at all. I'm much better at mangling stuff through audio effects.


Thank you!

I lean more towards sample manipulation, so pretty similar to you. But I have made some progress with synthesis, and it can - it hands other than mine! - do wonderful things. And I can make a horrible noise with it; which is sort of my thing, actually! I love sound and all the different things it can do.


----------



## shadowsoflight (Jul 11, 2022)

And now for something completely different... I think @Bee_Abney and @ryst have really nailed the scoring vibe, so here is a standalone track in a darksynth/psy-something format. (22 presets naked, except for a simple EQ and limiter on the master). Lots of really unique stuff in this soundset, but as others have said it is quite versatile.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jul 11, 2022)

shadowsoflight said:


> And now for something completely different... I think @Bee_Abney and @ryst have really nailed the scoring vibe, so here is a standalone track in a darksynth/psy-something format. (22 presets naked, except for a simple EQ and limiter on the master). Lots of really unique stuff in this soundset, but as others have said it is quite versatile.



Whoah! Thrilling and epic! Your music makes me want to run through a mist-shrouded wood in the night, chased by people with guns and dogs, trying to get back, to get away, to get the word out!

Or maybe take some drugs and dance in a field. I don't know.

But it was great!


----------



## danielh02 (Jul 25, 2022)

I have been SO CLOSE to getting Zebra this weekend. I think this sound set seals the deal!

Great job, love the sounds!

-Dan


----------



## Pier (Jul 29, 2022)

This weekend is your last chance to get Nightmare at $15!

There won't be any more warnings


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 29, 2022)

Such horror!


----------



## mgaewsj (Jul 29, 2022)

we should setup a challenge to score the Bridgerton competition using just this soundset!


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 29, 2022)

mgaewsj said:


> we should setup a challenge to score the Bridgerton competition using just this soundset!


Bee, I swear it wasn’t me leaking your concept….


----------



## liquidlino (Jul 29, 2022)

mgaewsj said:


> we should setup a challenge to score the Bridgerton competition using just this soundset!


Ha! Or just this and constrictor, full horror treatment.


----------



## mgaewsj (Aug 15, 2022)

and here we go 🤟 

Bridgerton Nightmare using only a few patches from @Pier 's soundset



Now I am in trouble though.
I already submitted my 'official' entry:

my Bridgerton entry

but now I am wondering...
should I replace it 🤔 😀?
(not even sure it's possible)


----------



## Pier (Aug 15, 2022)

mgaewsj said:


> and here we go 🤟
> 
> Bridgerton Nightmare using only a few patches from @Pier 's soundset
> 
> ...



It works! 😂

Now I want to try it too!


----------



## dyross (Aug 24, 2022)

Just bought this - plenty of study material!

(and it sounds great!)


----------



## method1 (Oct 19, 2022)

Hey Pier jut letting you know I have been using the crap out of this working on an "erotic thriller" for NF. Great stuff! Need more!


----------



## Pier (Oct 19, 2022)

method1 said:


> Hey Pier jut letting you know I have been using the crap out of this working on an "erotic thriller" for NF. Great stuff! Need more!


Thanks Joel!

You _really_ got me curious about that "erotic thriller" for Netflix 😂 Hopefully you'll be able to share more in the future about this project.

I'm working on something completely different right now but I do want to revisit these types of sounds with Zebra or another synth in the future!


----------

